# Wheel/tire package



## FuriousGoat (Jun 7, 2014)

Getting ready to order my first rim and tire package and just wanting to double check fitment issues 

235/40/18 Nitto NT05 up front 
18x8.5 Beyern wheel with offset of 40

255/35/18 Nitto NT05 rear
18x9.5 Beyern wheel with offset of 45

Will this work without major fender rolling?


----------



## younggto (Nov 22, 2013)

What car; 1989 Dodge Omni: check. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Steamwalker (Mar 9, 2012)

I'd say get the fenders cut/rolled for $100, get 265s or 275s in the rear and then you'd be all set. I hope you don't have stock suspension...


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

You're going to want to get the rear rolled. They will stick out about an inch more than stock


----------

